# Where to stay?



## Skywalkmaverick (May 30, 2011)

My wife and I are planning an adventure to the Lake Chapala area in late June. We want to see the area during what I'm guessing is the worst time seasonally. Suggestions on where we should stay in order to get the best idea of what living there will be like?


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

How long will you be there? If a month or more maybe a short term rental in an area you are interested in might be good. If not, there are several nice B&B operations as well as hotels.


----------

